# Blazblue: Continuum Shift Extend



## Mastermind (Feb 26, 2012)

In this thread you can talk about anything related to Blazblue: Continuum Shift Extend. To make it easy for people looking for other people who play the game post your console and gamer tag/PSN.

I have this game for Xbox, my gamer tag is Mastermind1526 feel free to add me. I play as Jin Kisaragi & Ragna. I also have the game for PS Vita.


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 26, 2012)

Why is it "Extend"


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

it's basically a version that has all the dlc characters and added stories for them, also radcailly changes all the characters. It "extends" the learning of a characters since you pretty much have to relearn the character pretty much everytime they patch >.>


----------



## Tybis (Feb 27, 2012)

Questions!

Are any of the characters as overpowered as Nu-13/Hakumen was in Calamity Trigger?
Are the Unlimited characters easier to unlock?
Did Carl get ANY buffs?
Is Relius seriously the only new character?
Is the story just another huge cliffhanger like Continuum Shift?
*
Please tell me there's some new "Teach Me, Booby Lady" episodes. There has to be.*


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 28, 2012)

^ Exactly. All I wanted to know was any new characters added as well as anymore Teach me Miss Litchi. Has tutorials and "challenges" improved.


----------



## Tybis (Feb 29, 2012)

I do know one thing;the announcer is worse. I find it funny that with each new game, with all those great character updates and layers of slightly convoluted story, there's a noticeable decrease (increase?) in the announcer's Engrish. My response to Calamity Trigger's was "wait, the announcer is Japanese?". Continuum Shift was "lol, Carunu Cloba" (they really butchered Carl's name). And now, Extend's announcer. Ugh. It's... just ugh. 
I wouldn't be surprised if when I started a fight, I'd hear something like "The Weasel's Face is Burning! Beiber One... ACK, SHUN".


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 29, 2012)

^ lol


----------



## Tybis (Mar 2, 2012)

Is Tager still a rape train?
I mean, is he still as powerful as he was before?
'Cuz he drives me insane. D8<

Also, I heard that everyone has a new Distortion Drive, for some reason. Is this true?

Maybe I should just go out and buy the game.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 2, 2012)

He's never been that good since he can't move around at all and all his stuff was unsafe, but appeantly now he has legitimate stuff he can do he won't get punished for.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 2, 2012)

Never been that good? I must be worse than I thought. 

I found an answer to my other question though - all the _unlimited_ characters have a new distortion.  Flashy vs CPU combos
What's the point of the unlimited characters anyway?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 3, 2012)

tager is a begginer crusher, if you're not good at the game he will wreck everything you ever known. however this tends to be the case for most grapplers in most fighting games, since they do so much damage/have invincible moves/lots of grabs. stuff like that are what kill begginers at fighters.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 3, 2012)

Indeed.

"Gigantic Tager! DRIVER You have nowhere to run!"
*snatch*(my failed grab escape)
"Gigantic Tager! DRIVER You have nowhere to run!"
*snatch*

You get the idea.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2012)

You forgot the move that ends every round "GENISEC EMERALD TAGER BUSTER"


----------



## Flippy (Mar 6, 2012)

NYAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 6, 2012)

The game itself looks boring as hell to me (I dislike those smash buttons randomly to win the game type of games)
But there are some characters in it I quite like. Such as Jubei, Taokaka and Hakumen


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 6, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The game itself looks boring as hell to me (I dislike those smash buttons randomly to win the game type of games)
> But there are some characters in it I quite like. Such as Jubei, Taokaka and Hakumen


what the fuck do you mean by smash buttons?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 6, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> what the fuck do you mean by smash buttons?



P4 dat fighter in mayonnaise arena


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 6, 2012)

would you like your mayonnaise with a side of random robot schoolgirl?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 6, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> would you like your mayonnaise with a side of random robot schoolgirl?


AAAAAAAA

Oh look, I did a combo!


----------



## Tybis (Mar 6, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The game itself looks boring as hell to me (I dislike those *smash buttons randomly *to win the game type of games)
> But there are some characters in it I quite like. Such as Jubei, Taokaka and Hakumen



Oh, you use Noel?


Mastermind said:


> You forgot the move that ends every round "GENISEC EMERALD TAGER BUSTER"



The day I grab escaped that
was the day my life was complete.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 6, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Oh, you use Noel?
> 
> 
> The day I grab escaped that
> was the day my life was complete.


just jump towards him when he does it


----------



## Tybis (Mar 7, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> just jump towards him when he does it


But I look like such a proooooo
assuming I don't faaaaaaaiiiiiiiiil


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 7, 2012)

and then you get bustad. jumping foward you will go past him if your maginitized, it's generally the same with grapplers in most all fighting games, they pull out their damaging grab super? jump.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2012)

So no one has the game???


----------

